# Which power supply?



## noob (Oct 12, 2013)

I have a Corsair VX 550w PSU which is now dead. I confirmed it by shorting Green & Black wire & fan is not spinning. 
Where do I send it for RMA in Mumbai ?

In case that exact model is not available which one should I accept as replacement so that it fits properly in my cabinet ? System specs is mentioned in my signature. Thanks a lot.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 12, 2013)

address here Room 32/33, 2nd Floor, Shree Ganesh Bhuvan, Opposite Lamington Police Station, Grant Road, Mumbai - 400007 |(022) 32160234 and 18004253234	,
 you may have to register your product here Kaizen Infoserve Pvt Ltd., .::. Login .
ask for TX650


----------



## noob (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey, Once i return the PSU, do they provide any receipt for same or do we have to just trust them ?


----------

